# Belkin N150 Wireless router as Range Extender



## Raptor_GUA (Mar 18, 2010)

My main router is a Belkin N+ Wireless router.
I want to connect my Belkin N150 Wireless router as a range extender.
So a wireless connection/bridge.


When I google I get hits who say it is possible to Bridge and others say it is not possible. I just can't figure it out.

Anyone who can assist me on this point ? :wave:

Thanks in advance... ray:


----------



## d200126 (Mar 18, 2010)

dude.....open the router interface....and most probably in advanced wireless settings on the left panel.check if your router supports (wireless repeating)
.


----------



## Raptor_GUA (Mar 18, 2010)

d200126 said:


> dude.....open the router interface....and most probably in advanced wireless settings on the left panel.check if your router supports (wireless repeating)
> .


sorry that option doesn't exist in both routers.
I searched if I could use dd-wrt on the routers, but it is not yet supported.

I guess it is not possible and have to find another way to extend my range for example with a regular range extender...

Thanks anyway..:tongue:


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Hawking Tech has a number of products that will help you increase your wireless range. The root page is Hawking Hi-Gain™ WiFi Range Extending Products.

Some of the more interesting products are this Hawking [HSB2] Hi-Gain WiFi Signal Booster, which can be used on either end of a wireless connection to boost the signal power.

Another way to increase your signal strength is by the use of hi-gain antennas. You can choose from omni-directional or directional models, here are a some examples.

Hawking [HAI7SIP] Hi-Gain 7dBi Omni-Directional Antenna

Hawking [HAI15SC] Hi-Gain 15dBi Corner Antenna

[HAO14SD] Outdoor Hi-Gain 14dBi Directional Antenna Kit

For 802.11n applications, this ZyXEL ANT1106 6db omni-directional antenna can be used.

For really long range outdoor applications, this 24dB parabolic WiFi Antenna may be a good choice.

If you have a wireless adapter that doesn't have provisions for an external antenna, one adapter that I've had good luck with is a Rosewill RNX-G1 USB Wireless Adapter. It's feature is that is has a removable antenna and will accommodate replacement antennas.

This is just a sample of available products, many people have hi-gain antennas with similar specifications, but I haven't seen any other suppliers of signal boosters.


----------

